# White Supremicts Really Hate Bush And Republicans



## Kane (Jun 20, 2005)

In particular the Aryan Nations (http://www.aryan-nations.org/) group really hate Bush as much as Al Queda. I have been reading around their forums,

http://www.agentofchaos.invisionzone.com/

 So many articles, including on the main page really show how much disgust they have for Bush and the Republican party in general, calling them white lackeys, Zionist pigs, Jewish sympathizers, and the ring leader of what they call the NWO (New World Order). They seem as disgusted at Bush and Republicans for forcing democracies in the middle east and support for Israel. They also call him "helper of the mudd" because of Bush does nothing about the borders or something like that. Hmmm, sounds a lot like Al Queda. Sometimes I wonder whether they keep in contact regularly.

 Anyways, this is quite surprising considering white supremacist have always been classified as radical conservatives, but Bush and Republicans are conservative. Guess conservative of a different kind (neo-conservatives) are too different for them. So what do White Supremacist vote for at election time? A liberal or democrat? I doubt that, most likely only the American Nazi Party but I am sure they know they would always loose, so it would seem more fitting for their goals to vote for a independent radical conservative party, since they hate Bush and Republicans so much.


----------



## MisterMike (Jun 20, 2005)

That's kind of funny because Bush and his Administration as also likened to Nazi's by a lot of Liberals, while the sole "Nazi" group in the U.S. totally hates them.

The whole Nazi term was also used against our troops by a Democrat Senator just last week. They guys whose boots are on the ground over their gettin shot at and these idiot Democrats are over here shooting their mouths off with labels that don't even make sense.

If it weren't so unAmerican, it'd almost be laughable.


----------



## Kane (Jun 20, 2005)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> That's kind of funny because Bush and his Administration as also likened to Nazi's by a lot of Liberals, while the sole "Nazi" group in the U.S. totally hates them.
> 
> The whole Nazi term was also used against our troops by a Democrat Senator just last week. They guys whose boots are on the ground over their gettin shot at and these idiot Democrats are over here shooting their mouths off with labels that don't even make sense.
> 
> If it weren't so unAmerican, it'd almost be laughable.


 Yea I was also very angered when they compared our troops to nazis as well. Clearly Congressman Durbin doesn't know what he is talking about.

 Actually if you think about liberal democrats are a bit more nazi than neo-conservatives, considering there are many more liberals who are anti-zionist (not all liberals, but there are more antizionist libs than neocons). Since neoconservatives like Bush and other republicans seem to be the only people in favor for Israel the most (many liberals are too, but too a much less extent).

 What is even more funny is one time while watching ABC News, before the election they said that Binladden might do harm for Kerry because the terrorists want Bush in power:lol:. Even though terrorists and radical muslims hate Bush more than anyone else in the world. ABC News has so much bias.  It is so hilariously obvious.


----------



## MisterMike (Jun 20, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> What is even more funny is one time while watching ABC News, before the election they said that Binladden might do harm for Kerry because the terrorists want Bush in power:lol:. Even though terrorists and radical muslims hate Bush more than anyone else in the world. ABC News has so much bias.  It is so hilariously obvious.



I can't even see the logic behind that one.

Most of the "unbiased" press cannot even call him President Bush, they use "Mr."

Oh - and online news stories are the worst. They list a headline, enter a paragraph that kinda sorta relates to it, and then cut and paste the same anti-war tripe they've been repeating for the same 15 previous articles. I almost cannot place a coherent line of thought through the article. Maybe if we want to know what it's like to have ADD or something, try getting into the mind of one of these reporters as they write these unbiased articles.

It's like:



> *Bush seeks more money*
> 
> Bush will ask congress for $80 Billion today for the war on terror, which as of late has cost $blah blah blah dollars and X lives and Y countries now dislike us more....blah blah blah.
> 
> ...



Why don't they just snip it up into the 25 rants against their President and save me the time of having to read it over and over and over...

But nah, there's no agenda there...just a sloppy article


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jun 20, 2005)

_ Never ascribe to malice, that which can be explained by incompetence._


----------



## TonyM. (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for the quote. That was brilliant.


----------



## Marginal (Jun 20, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> In particular the Aryan Nations (http://www.aryan-nations.org/) group really hate Bush as much as Al Queda. I have been reading around their forums,
> 
> http://www.agentofchaos.invisionzone.com/
> 
> So many articles, including on the main page really show how much disgust they have for Bush and the Republican party in general, calling them white lackeys, Zionist pigs, Jewish sympathizers, and the ring leader of what they call the NWO (New World Order). They seem as disgusted at Bush and Republicans for forcing democracies in the middle east and support for Israel. They also call him "helper of the mudd" because of Bush does nothing about the borders or something like that. Hmmm, sounds a lot like Al Queda. Sometimes I wonder whether they keep in contact regularly.


 
Oddly enough, they said similar things about Clinton, who was a moderate. 



> So what do White Supremacist vote for at election time? A liberal or democrat?



They always have David Duke, Trent Lott etc.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 20, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> Actually if you think about liberal democrats are a bit more nazi than neo-conservatives, considering there are many more liberals who are anti-zionist.


1. Source?
 2. Anti-Zionist is not the same as anti-semitic.  Comparing Liberal Democrats to Nazis is inappropriate and inaccurate, Kane.


----------



## Kane (Jun 21, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> 1. Source?
> 2. Anti-Zionist is not the same as anti-semitic. Comparing Liberal Democrats to Nazis is inappropriate and inaccurate, Kane.


 lol, where did you get the idea I am comparing liberal democrats to nazis? You can be anti-zionist or anti-semetic and still not be a nazi.

 What I mean is that it seems more that neo-conservatives seem to be the only ones passionate about helping Jews and Israel (whether it be religion or not). It is much to a less extent in more liberal people and democrat, but that does not mean there are none who are for Israel or Jews in that sense. It is like saying a neo-conservative is more religious than a liberal, but it doesn't mean all liberals are less religious than neo-conservatives. It is a known fact neo-conservatives tend to be more passionate and helping jews and Israel than liberals, and that there are more anti-zionist in liberals than neo-conservatives. I don't need to post a sourse for that, that is like posting proof to prove that neo-cons tend to be more religious the neo-cons.



			
				Marginal said:
			
		

> They always have David Duke


 Yea forgot about him. He especially hates neocons and their war for Israel in Iraq, lol. Sometimes I wonder, is that the reason why we went to war? Guess there can be many causes.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 21, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> In particular the Aryan Nations (http://www.aryan-nations.org/) group really hate Bush as much as Al Queda. I have been reading around their forums,
> 
> http://www.agentofchaos.invisionzone.com/
> 
> ...


My, what a group of mal-contents. You just can't make a facist group happy can you?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 21, 2005)

As I mentioned in another forum, anti-semetists of all stripes have a long history of collusion with Nazis. During WWII, anti-semetic muslim groups aided the Nazis and even formed Nazi SS Divisions in Yugoslavia. The Grand Mufti of Palestine Haj Muhammed Amin al-Husseini actually contacted Hitler on a number of occassions, upset that Hitler was allowing jews to leave Europe. He demanded that Hitler come up with a "final solution" to the "Jewish Problem" so as to prevent further jewish immigration in to the middle east.

Several clear sources exist showing this well documented historical connection.

In 1940, al-Husseini requested the Axis powers to acknowledge the Arab right:

"... to settle the question of Jewish elements in Palestine and other Arab countries in accordance with the national and racial interests of the Arabs and along the lines similar to those used to solve the Jewish question in Germany and Italy."
While in Baghdad, Syria al-Husseini aided the pro-Nazi revolt of 1941. He then spent the rest of the war as Hitler's special guest in Berlin, advocating the extermination of Jews in radio broadcasts back to the Middle East and recruiting Balkan Muslims for infamous SS "mountain divisions" that tried to wipe out Jewish communities throughout the region.

At the Nuremberg Trials, Eichmann's deputy Dieter Wisliceny (subsequently executed as a war criminal) testified:

          "The Mufti was one of the initiators of the systematic                  
         extermination of European Jewry and had been a collaborator and 
         adviser of Eichmann and Himmler in the execution of this plan...   
         He was one of Eichmann's best friends and had constantly incited him   
         to accelerate the extermination measures. I heard him say, 
         accompanied by Eichmann, he had visited incognito the gas chamber of 
         Auschwitz."

With the collapse of Nazi Germany in 1945, the Mufti moved to Egypt where he was received as a national hero. After the war al-Husseini was indicted by Yugoslavia for war crimes, but escaped prosecution. The Mufti was never tried because the Allies were afraid of the storm in the Arab world if the hero of Arab nationalism was treated as a war criminal. 
From Egypt al-Husseini was among the sponsors of the 1948 war against the new state of Israel. Spurned by the Jordanian monarch, who gave the position of Grand Mufti of Jerusalem to someone else, Haj Amin al-Husseini arranged King Abdullah's assassination in 1951, while still living in exile in Egypt. King Tallal followed Abdullah as king of Jordan, and he refused to give permission to Amin al-Husseini to come into Jordanian Jerusalem. After one year, King Tallal was declared incompetent; the new King Hussein also refused to give al-Husseini permission to enter Jerusalem. King Hussein recognized that the former Grand Mufti would only stir up trouble and was a danger to peace in the region.

Haj Amin al-Husseini eventually died in exile in 1974. He never returned to Jerusalem after his 1937 departure. His place as leader of the radical, nationalist Palestinian Arabs was taken by his nephew Mohammed Abdel-Raouf Arafat As Qudwa al-Hussaeini, better known as Yasser Arafat. In August 2002, Arafat gave an interview in which he referred to "our hero al-Husseini" as a symbol of Palestinian Arab resistance.

http://www.palestinefacts.org/pf_mandate_grand_mufti.php

I'm sure this may seem like something new to a lot of people, but it's really nothing new at all. The common misconception is that Nazis are anti-"anythingnotwhite". The truth is that Nazis have always viewed Muslims as allies against the "Jewish problem", and that hasn't changed. Al Queda and Bin Laden have received a lot of accolades by Nazis and white supremacist groups within the US and Europe.
It is with this knowledge, we find ironic the indictment that those who are dealing with some of the by-products of Nazism in the middle east, are themselves being labelled "Nazis" for doing it. Both the current governments of Syria and the former government of Iraq, both Baathists built on the National Socialist model, are direct copies of the Nazi party. Saddam's government was built on this National Socialist theme, and his entire career was built on the models of his political and personal idols Hitler (who's Mein Kampf Saddam is reported to have read during a jail term similar to the one Hitler was serving when he wrote it) and Stalin (who's ability to maintain power through fear and purging Saddam admired and emulated). 

Yet, we're the Nazis for helping to end this decades long continuation of the Nazi tradition? It would be ludicrous and absurdly humorous if it wasn't taken so seriously by so many people who obviously learned the wrong lessons from WWII.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 21, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> lol, where did you get the idea I am comparing liberal democrats to nazis? You can be anti-zionist or anti-semetic and still not be a nazi.
> 
> What I mean is that it seems more that neo-conservatives seem to be the only ones passionate about helping Jews and Israel (whether it be religion or not). It is much to a less extent in more liberal people and democrat, but that does not mean there are none who are for Israel or Jews in that sense. It is like saying a neo-conservative is more religious than a liberal, but it doesn't mean all liberals are less religious than neo-conservatives. It is a known fact neo-conservatives tend to be more passionate and helping jews and Israel than liberals, and that there are more anti-zionist in liberals than neo-conservatives. I don't need to post a sourse for that, that is like posting proof to prove that neo-cons tend to be more religious the neo-cons.
> 
> ...


Honestly Kane, I have to inform you that I am unable to make sense of this post.  So, forget about it.  You have lost me completely.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2005)

Lost me too. I thought I was holding the train of thought there until about 2/3 the way through and I just can't find those tracks anymore ...

 Kane, could you clarify please?


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 21, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> What I mean is that it seems more that neo-conservatives seem to be the only ones passionate about helping Jews and Israel (whether it be religion or not). It is much to a less extent in more liberal people and democrat, but that does not mean there are none who are for Israel or Jews in that sense. It is like saying a neo-conservative is more religious than a liberal, but it doesn't mean all liberals are less religious than neo-conservatives. *It is a known fact* neo-conservatives tend to be more passionate and helping jews and Israel than liberals, and that there are more anti-zionist in liberals than neo-conservatives. I don't need to post a sourse for that, that is like posting proof to prove that neo-cons tend to be more religious the neo-cons.


 
Whenever one claims a 'known fact', it is a safe bet that what is being argued is neither fact, nor commonly known; rather, it is a lazy way of saying 'I believe', and 'those I know believe'. 

Of course, since homo sapiens are a small group animal, we tend to socialize with those who share our point of view. The challenge to those claiming 'known facts', is to broaden perspectives, and to provide documentation.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 21, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Whenever one claims a 'known fact', it is a safe bet that what is being argued is neither fact, nor commonly known; rather, it is a lazy way of saying 'I believe', and 'those I know believe'.
> 
> Of course, since homo sapiens are a small group animal, we tend to socialize with those who share our point of view. The challenge to those claiming 'known facts', is to broaden perspectives, and to provide documentation.


Would you say it is a 'known fact' that what is being argued is neither fact, nor commonly known?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2005)

"I hate Illinois Nazis." -'Joliet' Jake Blues.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 23, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> . So what do White Supremacist vote for at election time? A liberal or democrat? I doubt that, most likely only the American Nazi Party but I am sure they know they would always loose, so it would seem more fitting for their goals to vote for a independent radical conservative party, since they hate Bush and Republicans so much.


I think it's probably good they are throwing their votes away.


----------



## Kane (Jun 24, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Honestly Kane, I have to inform you that I am unable to make sense of this post. So, forget about it. You have lost me completely.


 What is so complicated about it? 

 I will try to explain this better. Different sides of the politcal spectrum are for different things. For example conservatives tend to be more religious than liberals, or liberals are more for free health care than conservatives, ect. Similarly conservatives tend to be more passionate about helping jews than liberals, because they believe it to be their religious duty. I am not saying liberals can't have the same passion, because I am sure there are a lot that do. Just like liberals can be very religious too. But in general, neo-conservatives tend be more jew supporting.


----------



## Kane (Jun 24, 2005)

Chobaja said:
			
		

> I think it's probably good they are throwing their votes away.


 Yea, it would be best we do that. It would be beneficial for our security.


----------



## Marginal (Jun 24, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> But in general, neo-conservatives tend be more jew supporting.



Ah. Like the friendly ones over in the Air Force Academy?


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 24, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> What is so complicated about it?
> 
> I will try to explain this better. Different sides of the politcal spectrum are for different things. For example conservatives tend to be more religious than liberals, or liberals are more for free health care than conservatives, ect. Similarly conservatives tend to be more passionate about helping jews than liberals, because they believe it to be their religious duty. I am not saying liberals can't have the same passion, because I am sure there are a lot that do. Just like liberals can be very religious too. But in general, neo-conservatives tend be more jew supporting.


 
Please explain to me what the 'conservative' point of view has to do with religion? 

Please direct me to a 'Conservative' web site, or magazine that states as a fundamental principle 'religious belief ... and as extra credit, one that says they are more religious than their liberal counter parts ....Oh, and I mean a conservative *other than* Osama bin Laden.

Please explain to me what you mean by the phrase 'jew supporting'. I find the phrase at the same time, pompous and immature.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 25, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Please explain to me what the 'conservative' point of view has to do with religion?
> 
> Please direct me to a 'Conservative' web site, or magazine that states as a fundamental principle 'religious belief ... and as extra credit, one that says they are more religious than their liberal counter parts ....Oh, and I mean a conservative *other than* Osama bin Laden.
> 
> Please explain to me what you mean by the phrase 'jew supporting'. I find the phrase at the same time, pompous and immature.


Indeed.  My question is, upon what basis is the following statement founded? 





			
				Kane said:
			
		

> Actually if you think about liberal democrats are a bit more nazi than neo-conservatives, considering there are many more liberals who are anti-zionist


So far, you are speaking about "tendencies" of "neo-conservatives" to be "more jew supporting."  All I'm asking for is a source for this claim, as the inference, when putting all of your thoughts together into context, is that Liberals are anti-Jewish.  I'm having trouble believing that to be accurate, hence my request for a source to verify your assertion.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 25, 2005)

Kane, I believe you mean "Israel-supporting" or "removing Palestinians" rather than "jew-supporting", although that is both a broad generalization and vague.  

I have yet to meet a Bible-thumping fundamentalist right-winger who just _loves_ folks of the Jewish faith. 

Funny considering how people often rant (although this was before the rise of the neo-cons in the last 6 years or so) about the "liberal Jewish media", when it is not necessarily either.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 25, 2005)

I will never understand how any racial supremacist can live his/her whole life hating people, they haven even met. I mean seriously as human beings, we dont live that long to begin with, and to WASTE whatever time you are given on this earth hating people based on their race is just absolutely assine. I mean seriously what do these idiots accomplish anyway?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 25, 2005)

Kane, in bold.

First we have this...

*Actually if you think about liberal democrats are a bit more nazi than neo-conservatives, considering there are many more liberals who are anti-zionist.*

And then this...which contradicts the above.
*
lol, where did you get the idea I am comparing liberal democrats to nazis? You can be anti-zionist or anti-semetic and still not be a nazi.*

And then we have this...

*It is a known fact neo-conservatives tend to be more passionate and helping jews and Israel than liberals, and that there are more anti-zionist in liberals than neo-conservatives. I don't need to post a sourse for that...

But in general, neo-conservatives tend be more jew supporting.*

Yet one has to note that 73% of Jews identify themselves as liberal or moderate.  Only 19% voted for Bush.  

http://www.jcpa.org/jl/vp509.htm

When one speaks of Jews, one is often speaking of liberals.  So, Jews are not "Jew supporting?"




Regards,


Steve


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 26, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Kane, in bold.
> 
> First we have this...
> 
> ...


 And the one issue that seperates many liberal jews from the rest of their liberal companions is the issue of Israel. It is on this topic that Joseph Lieberman is closer to George Bush than he is to the radical far left. It's ironic the bedfellows that the topic of Israel and the arab world makes on both sides.  I find it truly ironic that the radical left has begun using the same type of propaganda toward Israel as the nazis.  These are interesting times we are living in.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 26, 2005)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> I find it truly ironic that the radical left has begun using the same type of propaganda toward Israel as the nazis. These are interesting times we are living in.


Can you provide me with a few examples of this radical left, anti-Israel propaganda?  I'm not familiar with it.  Thanks.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 27, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Can you provide me with a few examples of this radical left, anti-Israel propaganda? I'm not familiar with it. Thanks.


Certainly. 

It might be fun to do this as a game. Below is a list of quotes from various people. Some are radical leftists, some are white supremecists, neo-nazis or holocaust deniars. Lets see if we can attach the quote to it's group. You don't necessarily have to guess the person quoted, just place 

"L" for leftist "N" for Neo-Nazi, White Supremicist or Radical Right-winger, beside the quote.

1. It's all part of the same ball of wax, right? The oil companies, Israel, Halliburton. 

2. Who would benefit from a war of civilizations between the West and Islam? Answer: one nation, one leader, one party. Israel, Sharon, Likud. 

3. So, for whose benefit does America wage this war? The answer is Israel, Israel, Israel! 

4. The Israeli puppeteer travels to Washington and meets with the puppet in the White House. He then goes down Pennsylvania Avenue and meets with the puppets in Congress ... It is time for the United States Government to stand up and think for itself. 

5. The Founding Fathers of the United States deeply feared that a foreign government [like Israel] might gain this level of control over a branch of the United States government, and their fears have been vindicated.



6. The Jews are particularly adept at seizing or insinuating themselves into strategic positions in our society where they wield power far beyond the extent of their numbers....We White people of America have done nothing so far which would frustrate the Jews expectations or their ambitions of becoming the worlds slavemasters.



7. Certainly, there are a number of stories sloshing around the news now...The purveyor of anthrax may have been a former government scientist, Jewish...with the intent to blame the anthrax on Muslim terrorists. Rocketing around the web and spilling into the press are many stories about Israeli spies in America at the time of 9/11..."

8. The warmongers anxiously want this war NOT to appear to be a result of the Israeli Fifth Column trying to strike down Israel's enemies one by one. 

9. Anti-Semitism is no longer a problem, fortunately. It's raised, but it's raised because privileged people want to make sure they have total control, not just 98 percent control. That's why anti-Semitism is becoming an issue. Not because of the threat of anti-Semitism; they want to make sure there's no critical look at the policies the U.S. (and they themselves) support in the Middle East. 


10. Indeed, it is the charge of anti-Semitism itself that is toxic.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 27, 2005)

Answers:

1. - *Michael Moore (Leftist)*

2. - *Pat Buchanan (Conservative)*

3. - *David Duke (Former Neo-Nazi)*

4. - *Ralph Nader (Leftist)* 

5. - *Juan Cole* (leftist University of Michigan history professor)


6. - Neo-Nazi author and publisher *Ernst Zundel *(Canadian neo-Nazi)


7. - *Alexander Cockburn* (columnist and editor of far-left magazine Counterpunch) 

8. - *David Duke *(white supremacist/former neo-Nazi)

9. - *Noam Chomsky (Noted leftist)*

10. - *Pat Buchanan (Conservative)* 


http://www.frontpagemag.com/Articles/ReadArticle.asp?ID=18038
http://www.americandaily.com/article/1952
http://miami.indymedia.org/news/2005/06/1691.php
http://www.frontpagemag.com/Articles/ReadArticle.asp?ID=6651
http://www.defenddemocracy.org/research_topics/research_topics_show.htm?doc_id=222567&attrib_id=7587


----------

